
Coronavirus and Cyber Attacks Exploit a Common Weakness: Good Hygiene - cobano
https://xmcyber.com/coronavirus-and-cyber-attacks-exploit-a-common-weakness-good-hygiene/
======
tastroder
> Coronavirus may be dominating discussions, but don’t allow it to overshadow
> the need for smart security practices.

Do we already have a new name for Corona related blog titles that have nothing
to do with the disease other than using it to gain clicks or should we stick
with distasteful clickbait? While the point raised is certainly true given the
amount of companies facing the introduction of remote work, this is random and
nothing more than an ad.

